# One from the old vault.



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Built in 1994 this is Revell's 1969 Camaro Z-28 R/S. Patterned after a car I owned in high school (mine had black stripes) this car won 6 Best In Show's and numerous other awards from 1994 through 1998. It's a little dusty but is has been stored inside a display case for the last 12 years. The yellowing is not as bad as it looks, the car was cleared with Future wax and it did amber a bit since then. 



















Fully wired and detailed 302 V-8 with the crossfire intake. Even the firing order was correct on the model. Brake booster detail and if you look closely just to the right of the upper radiator hose there is a dip stick for the oil.



















License plate was taken from a photo of my real California plate I had for a few years and modified. Had this been a 100% accurate representative of my Texas car is would have had the plate number MUY139.

I'm trying to find an artical on a good way to clean the dust without too much damage to the car. I have a tiny computer keyboard vacuum that I'll use for some of it and a soft make up brush to loosen anything that is too thick.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Pete McKay said:


> Even the firing order was correct on the model.


Nice! I'm far from being a rivet counter, but I've never understood why a modeler would go to the trouble of wiring the engine but put the plug wires in the wrong order, especially since it takes no more effort to do it right than it does to do it wrong.

That's a nice clean build. The added detail in the engine compartment is not only a nice finishing touch, but it's scale-appropriate; I've seen far too many modelers use wiring that's too thick, and it makes the finished product look like it's plumbed with garden hoses. Well done!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I like this. Any chance you'll restore her back to glory?
Great piece.
Chris


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

I can see why that car won awards! Great work, the engine detail is incredible.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Superduty, one of the guys in my IPMS culb is going to do that for me. I bought another of these kits in case the bumpers needed to be replaced, both are pitted from age and the finish isn't very good. I doubt it'll make it in the costest catagory with all of the stuff available now but as one of the few models I have left from those days I'm hoping to hold onto it a little longer.

Zombie, gotta love Detail Master. The shop I used to frequent when this build was done was very well stocked thanks to a few of use that kept him in business. Having spent as much time under the hood of that car as I did in the drivers seat I got a good feel for how it looked even though it had been 16 years from when I had last seen the car until the model was built. I had some pictures of it, mostly with prom dates or my buddies hanging out the windows while I smoked the rear tires up. Lots of good times with that car, unfortunately it had to make way for babies and family a few years after high school.


----------



## erikd (Jan 24, 2011)

That's a great looking build! Love the detail on the engine.
Erik


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Pete McKay said:


> Having spent as much time under the hood of that car as I did in the drivers seat I got a good feel for how it looked even though it had been 16 years from when I had last seen the car until the model was built.


I know what you mean. I've owned three different 60s-era Volkswagens, and there was a time I could tell you the size of every nut and/or bolt that held the engine together. Ahhh, those were the days... :dude:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Well you could always re-paint it SAME COLOR ? bring it back to shape, OR IS THAT TABOO, lol

I love that kit, have made a few my self. Mine where Blue With white stripes (RS/SS) Not the (SS Super). 
Put a new engine in the thing. Out of a 71 Cuda, (440 Hemi Mopar) was JUST ENOUGH ROOM, not much room for frills, had to use a Custom Hood Scoop for induction, but That one looks a lot like a YANKO or COPO,....! then again don't think the COPO of YANKO's had any Strips at all on them, 
NOT SURE ?
But I guess it's stock for a SS or RS or SS/RS or The SS Super, witch ever it is ? I DONT KNOW, lol.

Anyway, Nice Job even for way back then for sure, :devil:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey Ian, love your music BTW.

COPO's didn't have any stripes but Yenko's did. I had a yellow and white Yenko Chevelle fake in college and the stripes were about the same as on the Camaro. The Chevelle had a 454 from a Chevy truck in it, had the truck rear end too because it kept breaking axles for the first few months. 

I got a look at the restore the other day, looks better but you can tell that it's always going to look dusty. The bumpers were fine so I may do a redo with the kit I bought for parts, I priced out the Detail Master stuff and it's close to $60, not too bad and a lit better than I was expecting. It'll have to wait for summer since I have a few customer projects already in the works.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I wish I still had ALL MY OLD KITS I made back in the day, as well as ones waiting to be started, but time and Moving here and there with other people involved has seen to it that they have all gone away now, and that's a huge lose, at one point I had Bought out this one model shop going out of business. I waited tell they where down to 70% off and got One hole wall of Old dragsters and funny cars as well as mussel cars almost 200 of them from there. But I have almost made up for it at this point. I have over 150 kits RIGHT NOW that I need to make a dent in not counting the ones already made. I have a few others have asked me to make as well and I agreed to do so only I should think they would have more pride in them IF "THEY MADE THEM NOT ME",.lol but oh well, I will do them some one had to do them right, lol.....
So You like Ian's music do you! hope its some of the newer stuff, Not just the old Aqualung stuff, some of the 80's through the 90' is better really and even to date, last JETHRO TULL ALBUME was (J-Tull.Com) the rest is all Ian Anderson stuff. Not that its a bad thing. I like it very much my self. I have EVERYTHING ever recorded buy Ian and the band that I know of on CD now and have seen them over 20 times in concert, Hope he keeps recording but he is getting LONG IN THE TOOTH NOW,....
He is the Mozart Of Are Time In my opinion.


Ian :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Ian Anderson is such a music innovator, think about when Tull was formed in '67, we had the Stones, the Beatles and The Who, hard competition. It's a fact that he was frustrated with the guitar because he couldn't play like Clapton (who can really) and bought a flute, the rest is history. When you think of all the instruments we have in rock and roll and blues too, the flute is just a rarity...so are the bagpipes for that matter thanks to AC/DC. I got to see him in 2008 for the first time, but as a kid growing up in Scotland in the late 1960's I was already well familiar with him. 

I don't have many model kits left, about 10 years ago I started getting back into my slot car racing and sold a great deal of them off to support that habit. Many of the rarer ones have since been re released and I've picked up a few to build. I just don't have the room now to be a collector. I really don't have much room to show either, about 2/3rds of my building is contracted anyway so once they're done they go out the door. If I find a good subject I want to do like this:










...I'll start setting aside parts to do it about 3 or more months in advance. I've already started collecting the parts for this one, it'll ride on a Stage IIIA R&D Unique Model A chassis and have a cast resin Flathead in it. I figure on having to buy the '37 Ford P/U for the grill and headlights, a Model T for the wheels and tires, if I can get a Model T pick up I'll have the bed too, and for the body, well I haven't found a 1978 Ford Pickup yet but I'll figure something out.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

THATS TRICK PETE, love the color of that one. your shop looks like something "CHIP FOOSE" might have, lol. I don't have that kind of talent my self so getting into a pro discussion of the details would only show my weakness. 

((I POSTED A PIC OF MY RIDE IN MY PHOTOS)) The 1999 Tahoe LT, & 2009 Suziki Dr 650 SE, both (Work in Progress)


Yes I agree on the Ian story the last time I saw him was last year in Portland Oregon along with the Oregon Symphony, None of the Tull member where there but still a GREAT SHOW, he is so intelligent, and has more then his music to show that, He owns and runs one of the Largest NORTH ATLATIC SALMON FARMING businesses known and much more. But I will have to say I don't listen to him as much as I use to these days, more in to KRAFTWERK and YELLO, right now as well as Some of the REAL METAL, and Classic rock bands With real talent none of that posing crap, and do a lot of my own productions as well on a MIDI CONTROLLER and the PC, with software. (as will as percussion) and lead guitar, But from time to time I CANT LIVE with out hearing something from him, and have to know where and when the next thing from Ian Anderson or Jethro Tull will surface......


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

"the flute is just a rarity...so are the bagpipes for that matter" ((Pete McKay))"

_YES THEY BOTH ARE_,....One other rock band used this instrument. BEFORE THE OLD AC/DC, (Bon Scott) the bagpipes that is, that band was NAZERETH, one of the songs that sounds like a Juice Harp, "Hair Or The DOG" I THNK was the song, I always thought it was like the Framton thing and was a tube attached to a air line and vibrated to the guitar, BUT THE FIRST TIME THAT SOUND WAS USED it was used On a Bag Pipe, same principle, BUT IT WAS A BAGPIPE (Not a Waaaa Waaa Pedel) NO DOUBT. striate in to the mic, have the video of them doing it, blew me away when I saw it.
And I think it sounded better then peter ever did,... lol :woohoo:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

DID ANYONE SEE THE BARRETT JACKSON THIS YEAR ??? (Scottsdale) 2011, got it on CD this year was well, Interesting,...have to make your own recording if you wont it, They don't sell them any where, but I never miss it.

Lots of great cars, last year was better i think !!!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Been watching a parts I recorded, Speed Channel has special editions as does Hulu. I think that truck was part of the SEMA show though, it's my desktop image currently. The color is a lot like the old Testors/Boyds Orange Sunburst, I may still have a can or two of that somewhere, if not Hobbylinc still sells it in bottles. The build really doesn't look that difficult in scale, it's finding a truck cab with a distinctive cheat line like the older Fords did like this one. 

Ian I used to do local renaissance fairs and I play the pipes myself, I also have a hammer dulcimer that I play on occasion. One year we did "Nothing Else Matters" with the pipes and a violin, it was interesting to watch the faces of the audience members as they began to recognise the tune, it's a common song at fair because of how it's played.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

That's interesting pete, as well as a strange instrument to play. I know nothing about the pipes my self but love the sound, but any interment is a joy to play if you love it. 
I have been playing the drums my self as well as the guitar for over 20 years so I can appreciate the dedication it takes to learn and apply what you can do for your own enjoyment or in front of others, both are a rush to me and I will always in joy playing and listing to other do the same for as long as I breath air.

(The truck your taking about) is the SATEN BLACK JOB (Flat Bed) ??? right. 
If so way bad, man that was one of the nicest trick jobs I have seen in many a day. looks more then just show as well, bet that thing gets it.....((Do you know how to get it off you DVR and on to CD)) ? if not I CAN TELL YOU HOW !!!! Just need the right unit.

PS, NOT MUCH OF A METALLICA FAN AFTER THAT MP3 thing, but loved "kill 'em all" and 
"Master Of Puppets" But that's it, not that there not good, just not into them, More of a Gary Moore of Frank Marino fan,...


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

which orange on did you mean ?


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Ian Anderson said:


> which orange on did you mean ?


http://www.riders.com/product-p/tesr5716.htm

or 

https://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/tes/tes52708.htm

Here's Hobbylinc's full Boyd's enamel line...

http://www.hobbylinc.com/cgi-bin/s8.cgi?cat_s=RHD&submit=Search&mfg_s=tes&str_s=boyds&p=2

The Sunburst and I think the Chezoom Teal were my two favorite colors in the line. They have a new line of rattle cans in some cool colors too....

https://www.hobbylinc.com/Testors_Hobby_and_Model_Lacquer_Paint


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I think this was the one I saw on Barrette Jackson not sure if it was the one or not, but it is close if not..

Still looking through all of them Last Scottsdale auction, damn there is a lot,...lol

YEA IT'S THE ONE, check this out...

http://www.barrett-jackson.com/appl...list.aspx?aid=403&sd=01/18/2011&ed=01/23/2011


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

LOL!!! Which number is it, I got the whole page...


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't know what happened there, when I sent it, it was on the right page, LOL 
Any way this was it....Lets try that again..


Barrett-Jackson Lot: 451 - 1941 FORD CUSTOM TRUCK


Lot Number: 451 


Auction: SCOTTSDALE 2011 
Sale Price: *$46,200.00 
Year: 1941 
Make: FORD 
Model: 
Style: CUSTOM TRUCK 
VIN: 185922753 
Exterior Color: BLACK 
Interior Color: BLACK 
Cylinders: 8 
Engine Size: 4.6L 
Transmission: 3-SPEED AUTOMATIC 
Summary: Custom cab Ford truck. 4.6L motor and automatic transmission. 
Details: The '41 cab has a 2" chop, custom firewall and floor pan. Shaved door handles. Interior has custom dash and over head console with stereo CD and radio. Frame shortened 15" and complete boxed with '79 3/4 Chevy front end with 3" drop spindles on disc brakes, air bags and shocks. Rear end is Ford dually Dana 40 narrowed 6" with 4.10 gears. Drum brakes triangular 4-bar. Five gallon air storage tanks with two air ride compressors with 3/8 air lines. Engine is a 1995 Lincoln 4.6L Fuel Injection with Ford AOD transmission. 400 miles since built. Autometer gauges. Vintage air. Pirate Jack power brake system. Lokar shifter. Custom built 15 gallon gas tank. The flat bed is 9 1/2' x 5'3" custom built with oak bed and aluminum strips. Bed tilts back for access to engine, storage compartments and gas tank, which is all custom built.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Cant get it to post a pic on this page from there to here, and only a Control (C) will copy and a Control (V) will past anything from there as well (Strange) , but that site had some sort of encryption for saving anything from there , Even if it did manage to copy anything from there 
((LIKE A JPEG or deferent pic)), how do I get a pic in to this page "DRAG AND DROP" ? or what ????? was trying to get that pic in to that previous message. (((HELP))) LOL LOL


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

That's an interesting cab, sort of like the Jimmy Flintstone Merc cab over truck body. Suprised it went to cheap.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

So your not going to tell me how to post a pic on this page, ??????? 

HUMMMMMM PETE ???


lol


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea the bed of that truck , (IF THATS WHAT IT IS) lifts up with hydraulics and the engine is mid body, has some serious suspension on the thing along with a Nice heavy drive train ALL CUSTOM... Don't know about you but I think it gets an award for Something. if not just for the paint job. Nothing about it typical, or don't to death that's for sure.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

That's sort of a vintage version of this monster that appeard at the SEMA show...


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

THAT WOULD MAKE A GREAT KIT, "yea" I would love to do some equipment my self ((Cranes, tractors)) and stuff like that, As close to 1/24 or 1/25 scale as possible but I JUST CANT FIND ANY, that's sucks, the closest I can get are semis and dumb truck as wall as Snow Plows and Fire trucks, Think I have most of them now, OLD AND NEW have some great kits like that to build, but I wont EQUMENT that scale, ????? anyone know of any, Model Kits not Die Cast.


----------

